
Lucile Packard – Partner in Greatness - jacquesm
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/about-hp/history/hp-garage/partner-in-greatness.html
======
HenryBemis
I have been "close" to HP a few years back, and while visiting the California
HP hotspots I was only hearing positive things about H, P, and their ones
close to them.

I need to get back in there again and leave a couple of coins in that desk :)

~~~
sleepychu
> leave a couple of coins in that desk

What does this expression mean?

~~~
als0
Bill Hewlett and Dave Packard's office still exists at the HP headquarters in
Palo Alto. It's an absolutely pristine office that looks like you've stepped
back in time to the 1960s. It's kept very well and acts like a museum for
visitors.

On one of their desks is a collection of coins which visitors around the world
have left there in homage of the great inventors. Different currencies, in
fact. The coins are literally just sitting there, and nobody seems to have
dared to walk off with them!

Here's a picture of John Minck at Bill Hewlett's desk with all the coins:
[http://hpmemoryproject.org/pict/news/ken_trip/minck.jpg](http://hpmemoryproject.org/pict/news/ken_trip/minck.jpg)

